
Rumour: US officials agree on new ways to control high tech exports to China - robbyyy
https://www.platformexecutive.com/news/blog/us-officials-agree-on-new-ways-to-control-high-tech-exports-to-china/
======
ETN21
Suspect this will form part of a wider governmental push to ‘limit’ China.

